# bye



## jellyflakes (Oct 28, 2006)

my mantid was only in my house 4 2 months and shes a shes a fully grown now meaning a month lest till DEATH


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2006)

Say what? :?:


----------



## infinity (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, mantids don't live long (sorry to say) - but if she's adult you could try mating her- this will carry on her mantis genes and mean that she hasn't been wasted  

- or you could pin her- treasure her memory forever


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2006)

It will take a month just to starve her to death! so unless something drastic happened to her, an adult mantis should live on for 4-5 months, and female will live even longer.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 30, 2006)

I had my african female as adult for a good few months

and i admit i cried when she died but i had to put her in the freezer she just got weaker and weaker and couldn't even grip anymore and i could not just watch that. Decided then that i would not have any more (although i still had a couple of others left) which when they died they dropped dead

I have just ordered an ooth these insects fascinate me and no matter how easily i get attached to all animals and how short this animals lifespan is i wont let that get in the way

I know my mantis had a good life she was in a 1 foot squared home which is larger than a lot, her pray was never too big so stressful for her she was not handled so no stress at all there and she lived a long time for a mantis


----------



## Jesse (Oct 30, 2006)

It really depends on the species, but most of the larger exotics easily live 6 months as an adult (if female). My personal record was 9 months for a female S. lineola.


----------

